

The one thing every entrepreneur needs to have: Hope - abarrera
http://alwaysnewmistakes.wordpress.com/2008/02/10/the-one-thing-every-entrepreneur-needs-to-have-hope/

======
dusklight
Actually I 100% disagree with this statement.

When we hope it is when we WAIT for things to turn out for the best without
knowing how it's going to happen or doing anything to make it happen.

I would say that the one thing every entrepreneur needs is COURAGE.

What's the difference between courage and hope?

Hope is when you sit around waiting for someone with courage to come along and
fix things for you.

~~~
abarrera
The key point is in the "OR": "we WAIT for things to turn out for the best
without knowing how it's going to happen".

My intention was to talk about this first meaning. I wasn't talking about the
hope as in "I'll sit down and do nothing and hope that it fixes somehow". I'm
talking about hoping somewhere along the path you'll figure out how to fix it.
And indeed an entrepreneur needs courage, but courage imho requires hope in
that you secretly hope that what you are about to do will change things. Maybe
both virtues are intrinsically related :)

You should post your comment on the blog so more people can discuss it ;)

------
mynameishere
At a glance, I see this four-paragraph article starts with an Obama reference,
ends with a Ghandi reference, and has about 15 bolded or italicized sentences.

I think it can be safely skipped.

~~~
iamwil
Just that one needs hope to drive hard work to make it all work. Not much
substance to those already there, but perhaps quite a bit to those that
haven't taken the leap.

------
coffeeaddicted
I still have some hope left, if you need it just send me the money and you can
have it.

------
alaskamiller
hope can also be interchanged with the word faith

